# best interior shampoo and clay bar?



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi there,my aviator grey tt really needs a bit of tlc to the paintwork as the guy i bought it from parked it under trees all the time.the paint work feels rough when you run your hand over it.and i dont think its ever had a wax in its life!would a clay bar sort this?and what would you recommend?

Also i have blue carpets inside which are in real need of a good clean,what shampoo would be the best to shift the dirt?sorry for all the questions but im new to the whole keeping my car clean thing as i used to own a vauxhall! :roll: thanks


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The meguiars clay kit available from halfrauds will do a good job of removing any bonded contaminants, you want to tackle it in the following way:

wash - with 2 buckets using the second one to rinse the dirt out the mitt
clay - using the quick detailer as lube as directed on the box
wash - again using 2 buckets
dry - thoroughly
polish - super resin polish is one of the best off the shelf polishes around and fills swirls and light scratches
wax - whichever wax you like

Carpets are best cleaned with a wet vac but if you dont have access to one most interior shampoos do the same thing, just follow the instructions


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Let me offer an alernative suggestion to Joss's above...might surprise a few too :wink:

Take a look here for clay:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/clay-with-fr ... p-164.html

This stuff is brilliant. I was always an advocate of Swissvax Clay simply because it was the only clay I'd found that could be used with soapy water as a lubricant instead of the more costly clay specific lubs (which are better used after washing as a drying aid - gloss enhancer)
It's a large lump in comparison to other offerings and it works beautifully with a slightly soapy water as a lub. Try using soapy water with the Megs stuff and it'll crumble - even when used with its dedicated lub, I don't reckon it's particularly good.

My favourite Swissvax Clay? - I reckon they've muffed the recipe up, it's just no where near as good as it used to be...sticks to the paint when used with water 

What use after claying? 
Well, you could use the Autoglym Super Resin stuff, I think it's dreadful - white dust every where, stains trim and the finish is short lived. For a little more cash buy some Collinite - or look after your car properly and get some Swissvax wax (sticky at the top of the section will tell you why)
Tree sap and most other contaminants don't stand too much chance of bonding to your paint after a couple of good coats of their wax :wink:

Just an alternative view 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Forgot to mention carpet cleaning...wet vac if you've got one. If you haven't get some Virosol (see sticky at top about wheel cleaning)

Truly good stuff for pennies, not only great on wheels but diluted 1:10 with water and sprayed on carpets it doesn't take too much work to get the carpets looking good. 
Spray, leave 10-15 minutes, scrub gently and wipe off with a damp towel. Repeat as needed.
It's what I do and no ones complained yet!

Great on wheel arches, door shuts, kitchens, bathrooms etc - nice "orangey" smell too.

Final great tip for this year....with Christmas approaching, you maybe scratching your head over what to give the Mother-in-Law? 
Get her 5 ltrs of Virosol - great gift, I did it last year and she hasn't spoken to me since. Perfect :wink: 

Dave


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

cheers for the info guys,gonna order some stuff at the weekend  then hopefully get some good weather!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just to say - I ordered some of the DP clay from Motorgeek yesterday lunch time, and it arrived in this morning's post! It also came with free lube and a soft pad for applying polish, etc. Fantastic service. Thanks for the tip Dave 

Hoping to get to use it this weekend but it appears I have to take my wife Birthday shopping :roll:


----------

